

Show HN: Tumblr2WP, a migration tool for Tumblr to WordPress - adii
http://tumblr2wp.com

======
soulclap
Haven't tried it but as this is coming from WooThemes who make Tumblr-style
themes for Wordpress, it's a smart move providing a tool like this.

------
toddynho
love it, would also be cool to see a wordpress to tumblr exporter :)

~~~
kylelibra
Definitely agree with you here. Tumblr's already incredible growth would be
even bigger if they could start stealing WP users. Maybe this is part of the
plan though. Eventually allow WP to Tumblr once they can finally keep up with
demand.

------
Detect
Hao Chen here. Great to see others move the project forward.

~~~
adii
Thanks for your initial work on this! :)

